# Movie Pop Culture Icons - How Many Do YOU recognize?



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

This image contains 100 movie "icons" (no, literally, icons). How many can you recognize? I can pick out quite a few, some by character, some by movie, and others by actor/actress. Some are totally lost on me.

DO NOT READ THE RESPONSES until after you've tried to figure them out.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Okies, here's what I got so far:

1. A Clockwork Orange
2. Billy (Dennis Hopper) - Easy Rider
3. Wyatt (Peter Fonda) - Easy Rider
4. George (Jack Nicholson) - Easy Rider
5. Travis Bickle - Taxi Driver
6. Bette Midler - Beaches?
7. Marilyn Monroe
8. Dave Bowman - 2001 A Space Oddesy
9. Maximus - Gladiator
10. Hanibal Lecture
11. Dorthy Gale - The Wizard of Oz
12. Tin Man - The Wizard of Oz
13. Scarecrow - The Wizard of Oz
14. Lion - The Wizard of Oz
15. ?
16. Darth Vader - Star Wars
17. Luke Skywalker - Star Wars
18. Leia Organa - Star Wars
19. ?
20. ?
21. Regan - The Exorcist
22. Damien Karras- The Exorcist
23. Father Dyer - The Exorcist
24. The Godfather
25. The Godfather?
26. John Lennon - The Beatles
27. Paul McCartney - The Beatles
28. Ringo Starr - The Beatles
29. George Harrison - The Beatles
30. ?
31. James Bond
32. Groucho Marx
33. Harpo Marx
34. Chico Marx
35. Klatu - Day the Earth Stood Still
36. ?
37. Amadeus
38. Vincent - Pulp Fiction
39. Jules - Pulp Fiction
40. Mia - Pulp Fiction
41. Batman
42. Scarface
43. Taylor - Planet of the Apes
44. Zira - Planet of the Apes
45. Mr. White (Harvey Keitel) - Reservoir Dogs
46. Mr. Blonde (Michael Madsen) - Reservoir Dogs
47. Mr. Pink (Steve Buscemi) - Reservoir Dogs
48. Frankenstein's Monster
49. Indiana Jones
50. Edward Scissor Hands
51. Blondie - The Good, The Bad, The Ugly
52. Wallace - Braveheart
53. Raoul Duke - Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas
54. ? - Fight Club
55. ? - Fight Club
56. Gunnery Sergeant Hartman - Full Metal Jacket
57. ?
58. ?
59. Gandolf the White - Lord of the Rings
60. Frodo Baggins - Lord of the Rings
61. Ghostface - Scream
62. Forrest Gump
63. ?
64. Neo - The Matrix
65. Morpheus - The Matrix
66. Trinity - The Matrix
67. ?
68. ?
69. ?
70. Saturday Night Fever?
71. Superman
72. Lex Luther?
73. The Bride - Kill Bill
74. Lawrence of Arabia
75. Metropolis
76. Nosferatu
77. ?
78. Nurse Ratchet - One Flew Over the Coocoo's Nest
79. Samara - The Ring
80. ?
81. Frankenfurter - Rocky Horror Picture Show
82. Charlie Chaplin
83. The Dude - The Big Lebowski
84. Walter - The Big Lebowski
85. ?
86. ?
87. Audrey Hepburn - Breakfast at Tiffany's
88. Dr. Strangelove
89. Robocop
90. Freddy Kreuger
91. Rocky Balboa
92. Ripley - Alien
93. Maria - Sound of Music
94. Jim Stark - Rebel Without a Cause
95. Black Knight - Monthy Python & The Holy Grail
96. Leatherface - Texas Chainsaw Massacre
97. Clark Gable - Gone With The Wind
98. Woody Allen
99. Dianne Keaton - ?
100. Gene Kelly - Singing in the Rain


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

7. is marilyn monroe
45, 46, 47 I think are the characters from Resevoir Dogs
88. is Dr. Strangelove

I'll edit as I find more


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

at a glance, I could get at least half.

To fill in some gaps (and errors?) from Terrormaster list, here's some guesses of mine.

2 - 4 are the characters from Easy Rider (Dennis Hopper, Peter Fonda, Jack Nicholson)

26-29 are the Beatles

45-47 - Characters from Reservoir Dogs

54 & 55 - Fight club characters?

62 - Forest Gump?

73 - The Bride (Kill Bill)?

87 - Audrey Hepburn (Breakfast at Tiffany's)

88 - Dr. Strangelove

92 - Ripley - (Alien)

93 - Maria (Sound of Music?)

100 - Since it doesn't look like he's wearing a Bowler hat, I'm going to say that's Gene Kelly (Dancing in the Rain)


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

1. A Clockwork Orange
2. Easy Rider
3. Easy Rider
4. Easy Rider
7. Marilyn Monroe
9. Rambo
10. Hannibal Lecter
11. Dorothy
12. Tinman
13. Scarecrow
14. Cowardly Lion
16. Darth Vader
17. Luke Skywalker
18. Princess Leia
21. Regan
22. Father Karras
23. Father Merrin
24. The Godfather
26. John Lennon
27. Paul McCartney
28. Ringo Starr
29. George Harrison
31. James Bond
32. Groucho Marx
33. Harpo Marx
34. Chico Marx
35. The Invisible Man
38. Pulp Fiction
39. Pulp Fiction
40. Pulp Fiction
41. Batman
43. Tarzan
44. Planet of the Apes
48. Frankenstein
49. Raiders of the Lost Ark Indiana Jones
50. Edward Scissor Hands
51. High Plains Drifter
52. Braveheart William Wallace 
53. Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas
54. Fight Club
55. Fight Club
59. The Ten Commandments Moses
60. The Lord of the Rings Frodo Baggins
61. Scream
62. Forrest Gump
64. The Matrix Neo
65. The Matrix Morpheus
66. The Matrix Trinity
70. Scarface
71. Superman
73. Kill Bill
74. Laurence of Arabia
75. R2D2
76. Yoda
77. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest Murphy
78. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest Nurse Ratchet
80. Gladiator
81. Rocky Horror Picture Show Frank N Furter
82. Charlie Chaplin
87. Audrey Hepburn
90. Freddie Kruger
91. Rocky Balboa
94. Rebel Without a Cause
95. Monty Python Search for the Holy Grail
96. Texas Chainsaw Massacre Leatherface
98. Woody Allen
99. Diane Keaton Annie Hall
100. Gene Kelly Singing in the Rain


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

no time to finish it yet, but i started making a photo of the "real" versions of those, though i don't know alllllll of them.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Phew, I'm glad somebody else did all the figuring-out work on this


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

6- Jody Foster from Taxi Driver.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

HI terror Master,

Right Movie, Wrong Character. # 35 is Gort


67 Norman Bates - Psycho
69 Shaft

77 Jack Nickleson in one flew over the coo coo's nest?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

79-Will Sampson as Chief Bromden in One Flew Over the Coo Coo's nest.

63-Edward Norton in American History 

85-86- It was a prison movie, I'm still working on it.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

85 & 86 The Shawshank Redemption


----------

